# Stuttgart-Heidelberg-Karlsruhe, Germany Ride Report



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

I’m due to transfer back to the U.S. in August so I officially have one complete month left in Germany. Therefore, I’m trying to squeeze as much riding in as I can in before I leave. Yesterday I rode from Stuttgart to Heidelberg, then from Heidelberg to Karlsruhe, and finally caught the train from Karlsruhe back to Stuttgart. I’ve ridden my bike from Stuttgart to Heidelberg before via the Neckartal Radweg which is a bicycle touring route which runs the entire length of the Neckar River. However, the route from Stuttgart to Heidelberg via the Neckartal Radweg is almost twice as long as the more direct route from Stuttgart to Heidelberg that I created on GPSies.com. The catch is that there are a lot more/steeper hills via the more direct.

I left home about 7am and arrived in Heidelberg about 2pm. The ride from Stuttgart to Heidelberg was 66 miles. I had lunch at the food court on the base in Heidelberg and left for Karlsruhe about 3:30pm. The ride from Heidelberg to Karlsruhe was 36 miles and I arrived in Karlsruhe at about 6pm. I rode through Karlsruhe for close to an hour and caught the train back to Stuttgart just after 7pm. I got home just before 9pm and I had ridden 109 miles throughout the day.

The ride through Karlsruhe was great because by the time I got there Germany had just beaten Argentina in the quarter final of the World Cup and everyone was out celebrating. I don’t really care about soccer, but after yesterday I hope that Germany wins the whole thing so that I can hang out and party with the Germans.

Below are the GPS data from the rides from Stuttgart to Heidelberg and from Heidelberg to Karlsruhe along with some of the pictures I took during the ride. I only posted 40 pictures in this post, but there are almost 100 more photos that I didn’t post which can be seen at the following link: https://s201.photobucket.com/albums...uly 2010 Stuttgart-Heidelberg-Karlsruhe Ride/

Enjoy and I hope to be able to provide a few more ride reports before I transfer back to the U.S. next month.














Pope Leo the Great church in Sankt Leon-Rot









This trail is about 10 miles long with no hills or turns.









Almost to Karlsruhe









Schloss Kalsruhe (Karlsruhe Castle)









Who doesn't like Hooters? The restaurant isn't bad either.









Karlsruhe Polizei (Police) station









Bicycle parking at the Karlsruhe Hauptbahnhof (Main Train Station). The signs say, "Reserved for climate heros. Head on, Engine off. For zero CO2 on short trips.









Another cameo on the train back to Stuttgart









A couple was on the train with their tandem









Vaihingen an der Enz Hauptbahnhof from the train point of view. You can see the same roof that is above the bicycle parking/storage boxes.









Finally home 109 miles later


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting another interesting ride report from Germany. I look forward to a few more ride reports before you leave Germany. Where are you headed next?


----------



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

Tampa, FL


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

It's World Cup time, the boys are playing well and the flags are back on the car windows. Have you gotten any public viewing in?

Great pics - thanks for the "Klimaheld"!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

You look like you are taking advantage of it while you've got it. Keep it up and keep telling us about it.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

seeborough, I watched one of Germany's first round matches in a bar, but they lost that game so the Germans weren't too happy. I had a great time though because some waitresses were flirting with me so I really wasn't paying attention much to the game.

jd3, I know that I'm going to be in for a huge culture shock once I get back to the U.S. I haven't been back to the states at all in almost 4 years. Next week I'm going to ride around locally and take pictures so I'll have to reflect on when I'm back in the U.S. wishing that I could ride my bike.


----------

